# [erledigt] akonadi + mysql = 100% CPU

## Fijoldar

Hallo,

ich habe ein Update auf KDE 4.11.2 (amd64) gemacht. Seitdem verursacht der Akonadi Server - genauer gesagt der mysqld Prozess - eine permanente CPU Auslastung von 100%. Sprich Kmail funktioniert mal wieder nicht mehr. Kann ich das irgendwie wieder hinbiegen ohne alle Konfigurationsdateien zu löschen? Mit 4.10.5 lief alles noch einwandfrei.

--------------------------------

[Wutmodus an]

Da auch die Helligkeitsregelung nicht mehr zu funktionieren scheint bin ich kurz davor diese sch... KDE Kiste einfach aus dem Fenster zu werfen. *argh*

[Wutmodus aus]Last edited by Fijoldar on Tue Dec 10, 2013 1:26 pm; edited 1 time in total

----------

## Yamakuzure

Immer, wenn was grundlegendes geändert wird, versucht akonadi die alten Daten in das neue Layout zu migrieren. Manchmal klappts, manchmal nicht. Aber letztendlich ist das unnötig, man kann auch Akonadi aufräumen, beziehungsweise Zwangsneuaufsetzen.

Erster Versuch: Akonadi (krunner -> Akonadi-Konsole, oder über akonadictl stop/start) neu starten. Das hilft schon oft.

Ansonsten versuch mal:

```
 $ akonadictl fsck

 $ akonadictl vacuum

 $ nepomukcleaner
```

Aber Achtung, wenn die Programme tatsächlich was zu tun finden, kann das eine Weile dauern und recht rechenintensiv sein.

Die Holzhammermethode ist weit schneller und effektiver, aber es muss dann alles neu indiziert werden:

```
 $ akonadictl stop

# (Warten bis 'akonadictl status' meldet, das der server nicht läuft)

 $ rm -rf ~/.local/share/akonadi

 $ akonadictl start
```

Ein paar interessante Infos gibts auch hier: http://userbase.kde.org/Akonadi/de#Troubleshooting

Und im Zweifelsfall listet Google zu "kmail update von 4.10 auf 4.11" schon so manche Treffer.

Keine Ahnung, warum die Entwickler es immer wieder mit der Datenmigration versuchen. Irgendwie gibts doch mehr Ärger als Nutzen.

----------

## Fijoldar

Danke für den Tipp.

Ich habe es jetzt doch auf die grobe Art machen müssen und alle Akonadi Dateien gelöscht. Natürlich musste ich dann alles neu einrichten, aber ich habe keine Zeit alles mögliche zu versuchen. Ich brauche mein Email Programm morgen. 

Erstaunlicherweise habe ich das bestimmt 4 oder 5 mal machen müssen bis es endlich geklappt hat. Ich habe den Akonadi Server gestoppt, alle Config Dateien gelöscht, Kontact gestartet, alles neu eingerichtet. Nach einem Neustart kam sofort der selbe Fehler. Also alles von vorne.

Nun scheint es aber wieder zu funktionieren. Irgendwie habe ich so langsam die Schnauze voll von dem ganzen KDE Kram. Da ist das Updaten selbst bei einem stable System ein reines Glückspiel...

----------

## Yamakuzure

In ~/.local/share/akonadi/ befinden sich nur die Datenbanken, Akonadi sollte dann nicht neu eingerichtet werden müssen.

Ich persönlich verwende einen nicht-eingebetteten MySQL Server, da ich MySQL (bzw. MariaDB) auch zur Arbeit brauche. das heißt, ich kann mir im Zweifelsfall auch den folgenden Luxus erlauben:

```
 $ cmd="mysql -hlocalhost -uroot -p<passwort> -DAkonadiSrv -BNse" ; $cmd "SHOW TABLES" | while read tab ; do $cmd "TRUNCATE $tab" ; done
```

(Oder "DROP TABLE".)

Eventuell hilft es auch, die Migration einfach abzuschalten:

```
 ~ $ cat .kde4/share/config/kmail-migratorrc

[Migration]

Enabled=false

 ~ $ cat .kde4/share/config/kaddressbookmigratorrc

[Startup]

EnableAutostart=false

 ~ $ cat .kde4/share/config/kres-migratorrc

[Migration]

Enabled=false

Version-calendar=3

Version-contact=3

Version-notes=3
```

Um nach fehlgeschlagener Migration selbige neu zu starten, braucht man nur ~/.kde4/share/config/*migratorrc zu löschen. Danach schaut die kres-migratorrc bei mir so aus:

```
 ~ $ cat .kde4/share/config/kres-migratorrc

[Bridged]

contactResources=

[Migration]

Version-calendar=3

Version-contact=3

[Resource 9HsU4lxZPx]

MigrationState=Complete

ResourceIdentifier=akonadi_vcard_resource_0
```

----------

## Fijoldar

Das mit der Migration muss ich das nächste Mal versuchen, wenn das Problem wieder auftreten sollte. Den Trick kannte ich noch gar nicht.

Nur die Datenbanken zu löschen hat bei mir nämlich nicht geholfen. Nach einem Neustart war das Problem wieder da.

Ich setze das Thema mal auf "erledigt", da die Holzhammermethode nach ein paar Versuchen funktioniert hat.

----------

## trbl

Die Holzhammermethode

```
$ akonadictl stop 

# (Warten bis 'akonadictl status' meldet, das der server nicht läuft) 

$ rm -rf ~/.local/share/akonadi 

$ akonadictl start
```

sollte nur verwendet werden wenn man ein Backup von seinen Mails hat oder keine Aufbewahrungsfristen festgelegt hat. Nach dem Löschen des Verzeichnisses (~/.local/share/akonadi) werden die Aufbewahrungsfristen zufällig irgendwelchen Mail-Ordnern zugewiesen und angewendet. Ältere Mails die man noch aufheben wollte sind dann weg!

Außerdem werden die Zuordnungen für versendete Nachrichten, Entwürfe, Vorlagen und Papierkorb ebenso zufällig über die Postfächer und deren Ordner verteilt, es steht also auf alle Fälle Konfigurationsarbeit an.

Gruß

trbl

----------

